
Ask HN: Should I make this tool to open long URLs from terminal with short name? - navalsaini
You can read a description here<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flipflopapp&#x2F;rewq-cli&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md<p>TLDR:-<p>$ rewq standup<p>... would open a meetup-standup link... or just<p>$ rewq<p>... if its around 11-am, would open the standup link.<p>$ rewq notebook<p>... would open your jupyter notebook on GCP or show a list of URLs for all your notebooks.<p>Add a comment or upvote if you need something like this.
======
jmercouris
I think a github gist should suffice demonstrating how to do it in shell. It
should be enough to make a small:

#!/bin/bash browser.xyz url.com

and then symlink it into your path or otherwise.

~~~
navalsaini
Thanks for your advice. I have been dog-fooding myself by using
[https://rewq.app](https://rewq.app) and its pretty useful for me. Not sure if
the appeal is universal though.

